# Bass guitar



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Anybody in the baytown area a guru? Could use a few lessons for my daughter. She needs to learn some riffs to keep her interest...thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------

